# Ferry to Morocco or Greece?



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We are trying to decide either Morocco or Greece and possibly Turkey via Canakkale / Gallipoli for next year. 

We have driven overland via Yugo to Turkey over 20 years ago but not done it via Brindisi or Bari.
Driven to Sicily so quite streetwise over there.

Any rough idea of camping onboard ferry prices?

Has anybody a rough idea of how much the ferry is to Morocco and is Ceuta better than Tangier.

We have looked at Desert Detours and although the prices are not too bad, we like our independence and think we can save a little. Security is another thing.
Still deciding.
Any help would be very welcome
Thanks in advance


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Think you may find that camping on board has finished now, It all ended at the end of October.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grath;

For Greece - Camping on board for the longer crossings starts April until October.

last year Anek were doing an early booking special, £205 rtn Ancona - Patras for a 6 mtr van & 2 adults. Hopefully they will be doing the same this year, standard costs for other operators like Minoan and Superfast were between £300 - £350 rtn, keep your eye on their websites, shop araound and have a look at this previous post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-78822-anek-lines-early-booking-bargains.html

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Grath;
> 
> For Greece - Camping on board for the longer crossings starts April until October.
> 
> ...


Hi Peejay.
The last time that I looked for ferry crossings to Greece, I could not get prices for next year. Just tried Anek and the same again.
Thanks, I will keep an eye on them.
Thanks for the links

Hi Saddle tramp,
thanks, I expected deck-camping to be closed for the winter and I am looking for next springtime.


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi

The ferry to Morocco was 280 euros when we went in May this year.
Plenty of campsites ans wild camping. What a wonderful country.
We went with Dessert Detours but we would now be very happy to go by ourselves,

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tony5677 said:


> Hi
> 
> The ferry to Morocco was 280 euros when we went in May this year.
> Plenty of campsites ans wild camping. What a wonderful country.
> ...


Thanks Tony, 
I am wondering if the 280e was a discounted price for Desert Detours? however it seems a lot for a short ferry.
We met Dennis & Annette earlier this year (maybe they were on your tour?) at St Antonin Nobel Val and they had just returned from Morocco and were saying how good it was.
Wet our appetite.
Been looking at Channel Ferry crossing prices and they certainly have risen.
Thanks again


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We're going in a week or two from Barcelona to Morocco with probably Southern Ferries, which for 4m high, 7m long and an inside not shared cabin for the 26 hour crossing is about €400, cheaper than us driving all the way from where we are in France. 

Driving to Genoa is cheaper than going from Sete (which wasn't running but now is)

The speedy crossing from Tangiers does look expensive!

Jason


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I'm on my way, theoretically as I have just booked the ferry for the first leg of the journey.
Norfolkline now DFDS, Dover to Dunkerque.
Roll on spring


£38 each way = £76 plus the dreaded fuel surcharge of £11.
Tried the Caravan Club for no surcharge and site was down or not working for me. Couldn't be bothered to ring so just went ahead as much cheaper than Sea France & others and we were happy with the deal.
Got excellent times, Sunday out and Friday back, but it was the same price for any time on the days that we chose.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool

Sorry, Iwas a lil bit wrong, not Southern Ferries, whose website allows for 2.8m max, and said O yes please book, there is always room for taller vehicles, if you can't fit you just get on the next one. There are two a week?!

So instead with Direct Ferries

http://www.directferries.co.uk/index.htm

Should have asked SWMBO first 

Jason


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

We went by car, repeat car, to Morocco by way of Ceuta Christmas/New Year 2009 and the crossing for large car + 2 passengers was quick and inexpensive, no idea of prices for MH, try the link below

https://www.balearia.com/wps/portal/comercial

The Ceuta/Morocco was a madhouse, but easily dealt with by the assistance of the many "civilian" helpers who for 5€ will help you deal with the necessary documentation for entry and reentry on return. Expect lon delays both ways, depending on time of year. Direct to Tangier is better as more organised


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry should have said our crossing was from Algeciras.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Just had a look at FRS ferries from Tarifa to Tanger mid December return price is about 250 euros. Tafrifa and the Costa De La Luz is also a beautiful (if windy) place to visit en route.

John


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

EEVpilot said:


> Just had a look at FRS ferries from Tarifa to Tanger mid December return price is about 250 euros. Tafrifa and the Costa De La Luz is also a beautiful (if windy) place to visit en route.
> 
> John


Thank you EEVpilot.
I have tried to thank using the thank you button and the system keeps saying that I have already voted on this user..
If a MOd reads can you please thank this user.
Thanks again.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Well, I'm on my way, theoretically as I have just booked the ferry for the first leg of the journey.
> Norfolkline now DFDS, Dover to Dunkerque.
> Roll on spring
> 
> ...


Update.
I at last managed to get onto the Caravan Club ferry booking website and SHOCK HORROR!
The same ferry's are only £54 return which is £34 cheaper!
Sunday out at 1000hrs and Friday return at 1400hrs and for 7 mtr.
Therefore I contacted Norfolkline (DFDS), explained the situation and they cancelled the booking, agreed to refund the debit card money within 5 days and I have received written confirmation.
I have since rebooked via the Caravan Club for £54 return and on a credit card with no surcharge for card or fuel.
What a result!


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Greece maroc*

The Minoan line from Venice to igumenitsa still do camping on board just looked on the site return this month 186 euros low season will be much more as single, returns always cheaper,plus you get a cruise if you like boats the drive from UK about 1000 miles to Brindisi, I Think either trips would be good we are doing Morocco next year did want to do Turkey but the dog put paid to that


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*ferry to greece*

Hi Grath,just booked today with Superfast Ferries Ancona to Patras n 6 mtr mercedes van 2 adults + dog, " Camp on deck only 232 Euros return out 6th June return 22nd June, sorted.Not much more than our Eurotunnel cost !!
cheers


----------



## tmanddw (Mar 27, 2009)

Have recently been to Greece and off to Morocco next week for some sunshine! The crossing from Brindisi to Patras was Euro 130 and we camped on board - the staff on the ferry allow it even though their website says you can only do it from April to October...We went with Endeavor Lines....Had a fantastic time although it is cold there...you may want to go to some of the Islands for warmth..or go in the spring...

Our ticket to Morocco from Algeciras to Cueta is 180 euro open return..tickets from ticket agent next to Carrefour in Algeciras - can't miss it - its surrounded by French vans...

Have a look at the Morocco forum on MHF - full of fantastic info...

Hope that assists...

Enjoy....


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Your all wetting my appetite I am planning a trip starting in August for 6 months going down through France to Spain and then def Morocco in Jan, cant wait.


----------

